# Brinkman Verticle Smoker



## vlap (Aug 21, 2007)

I have the opportunity to pick one of these up very cheap and nearly new. I read one post where the person said he had trouble maintaining heat. Does anyone use this type smoker and what are your thoughts? 

Any and all information will be appreciated!

Thanks in advance


----------



## flash (Aug 21, 2007)

I have the GOSM vertical. Probably similar. Not sure of the reason the member stated. I do find my vertical does not get as hot as my old R2D2 Brinkman though. To reach a higher temp and most consistent temperatures, try using playbox sand instead of water. Since water evaporates you will see variations in the temps more with water.


----------



## vlap (Aug 21, 2007)

From other reading I see its a good idea to drill holes in the charcoal pan. Does anyone else have links to modifying this smoker?
Thanks for the input flash!


----------



## vlap (Aug 21, 2007)

Just looked at where you are from flash! I head to the hatch quite often to fish. Love that area! Always stay at the sea hag!


----------



## vlap (Aug 22, 2007)

just a little bump hoping for more information.


----------



## stonez own q (Aug 22, 2007)

Vlap

I have an ECB that has been modified to work pretty good. I got some of the info off this site. Plus ther are many more on the web. They will make pretty good Q just not as fast since they tend to run a bit cool. I mostly use mine for ribs.

I modified mine after the info on the following link.

www.randyq.addr.com/

*Charles*


----------



## flagriller (Aug 22, 2007)

If it's really inexpensive, buy it, what have you got to loose?


----------



## vlap (Aug 22, 2007)

Im buying it have no doubt. I was just trying to get good information about what I was buying by those who might use it. Any mod info is very appreciated!

Thanks for your responses!


----------



## TulsaJeff (Aug 22, 2007)

Vlap,

I had the pleasure of using one of those square brinkmann verticals a while back and at first I had a heck of a time getting the temps up to anything over about 175.

I then decided to use the very bottom floor of the smoker as an extended firebox and it worked like a champ after that.

The charcoal pan is a tad small in my opinion and I think putting some holes in the side of the charcoal pan should help it to draw in more air and heat thinks up a little more.

I also reduced the water in the pan to about 1/2 inch or so and sand would have worked even better if that had been an option at the time.

Ended up smoking some darn good chicken quarters once I got her going
	

	
	
		
		



		
			






I think for a starter and if you can get it dirt cheap.. it will get the job done.


----------



## mikeintn (Aug 22, 2007)

My first smoker was a Brinkmann vertical smoker (ol' Gimpy).  Like others, I had a hard time maintaining temps using charcoal, so I ended up converting it to propane.  I bought one of the Charbroil tabletop propane grills from Wallyworld for the burner and regulator, and then bought an adapter hose so I could use the regulator w/ a 20lb propane tank.  The inlet for the burner fits nicely out one of the lower vents.  Here's a picture of Gimpy from my last smoke.  You can see the hose and regulator at the bottom of the unit.


----------



## baero (Aug 23, 2007)

I have the smoker and was having problems getting the temp up, however I have corrected it.  The results are here.

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...id=7522&page=2


----------



## flash (Aug 23, 2007)

Were heading out tomorrow. Heard the trout are biting and the bluefish are showing up. I would love some of those for the smoker.
 My charcoal pan sits flush on the bottom. No drill holes would work unless I can figure a way to elevate it some first.


----------



## vlap (Aug 23, 2007)

Man I am jealous of you going to the hatch! I love that area and if I could find a way to make a living there I would happily move there. I would miss the snook fishing though. I have heard of sharks on the flats and sitting in the deeper holes. Take a heavy rod and soak a chunk of ladyfish on the bottom and hang on for the ride!

Thanks everyone for the advice. This will allow me to get smoking quicker and not have the headaches!

Have any of you seen those pie or cake cooling racks? They are elevated wire racks. Seems like a heavy duty one might be a solution for air movement on the bottom?


----------



## tell you what bbq (Aug 25, 2007)

Hey...I have used my GOSM 'BOX' for 4? years now.  Some finger lickin' Q.  I open dampers to FULL ...and top damper 1/4 inch.

HUGE [email protected]@ tray of wood chunk coal ( I use Cowboy or ...err...sorry I am brain fading after too many cans....red bag....ANYWAY...)

I 3/4 fill water pan...  I find the key is to add WOOD chunks which increases heat...BOTTOM LINE..--->

If you REDUCE liquid ( I use apple/H20 mix() your heat will go up to 300+

The SAND is an idea I will try... however, the GOSM BOX makes good Q...

Last Daytona race 40 lbs. of butt, brisket and rib......in GOSM CHARCOAL!!!!!!!


----------



## deejaydebi (Aug 25, 2007)

Now that's what I like to see ... One newbie jumping in to share his new found knowledge with another newbie!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Good job Baero!


----------



## vlap (Aug 25, 2007)

Definately appreciate the help! I dont get to play with it this weekend since I am a few hours north fishing with some friends. They have a large homemade smoker that we are going to try some venison haunches in. Now I need a good marinade! or is it better to rub. or should I do one each???


----------

